# texas unicorn ooth hatched,



## macro junkie (May 1, 2008)

1/2 ooths just hatched..how many can i expect form it?i been wanting these for ages..the ooth just hatched so far i have about 5..


----------



## Kruszakus (May 1, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> 1/2 ooths just hatched..how many can i expect form it?i been wanting these for ages..the ooth just hatched so far i have about 5..


Depends - it it was one of the first ooths from the female, you can expect even 60+ nymphs, but I'd say that around 40-50 nymphs should be okay.


----------



## macro junkie (May 1, 2008)

i was giving 2..he said there the end of the line the last ooths laid before the female died..i see about 30 so far.


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 1, 2008)

What the heck?

A new arrival by Macro junkie and no photo`s?!

Are you ill? :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (May 1, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> What the heck?A new arrival by Macro junkie and no photo`s?!
> 
> Are you ill? :lol:


not uploaded them yet..i been out shooting miner bees mating..  a great find..  il upload them in a bit


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 1, 2008)

Congradulations!


----------



## matt020593 (May 1, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> What the heck?A new arrival by Macro junkie and no photo`s?!
> 
> Are you ill? :lol:


Exactly what I was thinking LOL :lol: .

Make sure you get them up, I really want to see Texicorns at L1.  

Matt


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 2, 2008)

BTW forgot to say congrats :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (May 2, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> BTW forgot to say congrats :lol:


iv got 2 or 3 put back for u for free soon as they hit 2nd instar il let u know.


----------



## iceman1609 (May 2, 2008)

hi mj and gratz on the ooth, i have 1 on the way so if theres any chance you could post a few pics of your ooth hanging it would be nice  i love this species they look really cool. i have read plenty about them but any info would be cool.


----------



## macro junkie (May 2, 2008)

got the bug said:


> hi mj and gratz on the ooth, i have 1 on the way so if theres any chance you could post a few pics of your ooth hanging it would be nice  i love this species they look really cool. i have read plenty about them but any info would be cool.


i cant take pics of it hatching as its in a swettie jar and i cant get my lens in there.il get some pics tho.


----------



## iceman1609 (May 2, 2008)

cool mj tyvm m8  i just want to make sure all is good with this species. get it all right for them. atleast they dont have as many as the chinese etc lol


----------



## Ben.M (May 2, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> iv got 2 or 3 put back for u for free soon as they hit 2nd instar il let u know.


And not 1 for me  ...................................


----------



## macro junkie (May 2, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> And not 1 for me  ...................................


if u really want 2 or 3 at 2nd instar soon as the other ooth hatches in the next week il give u 2 or 3 out of that ok..the only reson im doing this for free is i was giviung the 2 ooths from a well known breeder on here so it would be wrong of me to sell them to make money off it.he gave me thees ooths in good faith so there can be more of these in the uk so im happy to give a few of them away to good breeders like your self...


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 2, 2008)

That`d be great as think this may be the first time these have ventured over here?

If breeding goes well my end i may have some double shields for ya :lol:


----------



## Ben.M (May 3, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> if u really want 2 or 3 at 2nd instar soon as the other ooth hatches in the next week il give u 2 or 3 out of that ok..the only reson im doing this for free is i was giviung the 2 ooths from a well known breeder on here so it would be wrong of me to sell them to make money off it.he gave me thees ooths in good faith so there can be more of these in the uk so im happy to give a few of them away to good breeders like your self...


That would be brill mate, if i get some spare nymphs some time i'll keep a couple for ya  , btw [SIZE=12pt]Happy Birthday [/SIZE]


----------



## Ben.M (May 3, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> That`d be great as think this may be the first time these have ventured over here?If breeding goes well my end i may have some double shields for ya :lol:


Didnt even know u had that species Morph


----------



## macro junkie (May 3, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> btw [SIZE=12pt]Happy Birthday [/SIZE]


Thanks ben


----------



## Capt Lucifer (May 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday lol

Any pictures of them yet?  

x


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 3, 2008)

Argh ya dope didnt tell me  

*Happy his/her birthday* according to the forum XD

Yeah Ben got a breeding stock off Rob, still teeny at the moment although you can see the double shield developing, i`ll try and upload a pic of em


----------



## Ben.M (May 3, 2008)

Oh cool


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 9, 2008)

Still no photos, must be a sign of the apocalypse


----------



## macro junkie (May 9, 2008)

i got a few crappy pics il upload them later..

2nd ooth hatched..looks like 10-20 as this was the last ooth from the batch so i was told..


----------



## Kruszakus (May 26, 2008)

Man, today one of my ooths hatched - only two nymphs came out! ######????


----------



## macro junkie (May 26, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Man, today one of my ooths hatched - only two nymphs came out! ######????


what ooth?texas unicorn? i was giving mine by a breeder..a few of mine died from 2nd - 3rd instar i have about 10 left now.


----------



## Kruszakus (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, Texicorn ooth - kept it the same way I did before, but only two nymps emegred - strange, no?

I still got plenty of ooths left though, but only two nymphs out of a really big ooth? Man...


----------

